# PYEONGCHANG - 2018 Winter Olympics | XXII Olympic Winter Games ‎



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

I open this thread to collect all updates about the city that will host in 2018 the winter Olympic Games, in Asia 20 years after Nagano 1998.

In particular will be interesting collect projects and pics of the venues of this new Olympic city.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Compliment to South Korea. :cheers:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

PyeongChang 2018, project plan:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

PyeongChang 2018, Olympic venues:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Pyeongchang 2018, science oval:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

PyeongChang 2018: Jungbong Alpine Venue


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Alpensia Olympic Village:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr.Underground said:


> I open this thread to collect all updates about the city that will host in 2018 the winter Olympic Games, in Asia 20 years after Nagano 1998.
> 
> In particular will be interesting collect projects and pics of the venues of this new Olympic city.





Mr.Underground said:


> Compliment to South Korea. :cheers:


hno:hno:

Have you ever heard about Fair-Play, respect due to competitors, and stuff.... ?? I guess you haven't unfortunately... which is sad for you, especially since these stuff are the founding values and principles of Olympism and they are also the first purpose of the Olympic games ! 

:bash:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Cocky much Mr Underground?


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> hno:hno:
> 
> Have you ever heard about Fair-Play, respect due to competitors, and stuff.... ?? I guess you haven't unfortunately... which is sad for you, especially since these stuff are the founding values and principles of Olympism and they are also the first purpose of the Olympic games !
> 
> :bash:


We know that will win PyeongChang. There is no problem opening a thread just 20 hours before.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr.Underground said:


> We know that will win PyeongChang. There is no problem opening a thread just 20 hours before.


Of course there's no problem....when you don't know what elegance means !

(which seems to be your case)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*PYEONGCHANG - 2018 Winter Olympics / XXII Olympic Winter Games ‎*

Official since 1 min.

Congrats to South Korea.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*congratulation PC*


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Well done and first post I hope lol


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

There are some information of 2018 bidding cities , Please visit below URL.


http://cafe.daum.net/stade/2018 PyeongChang


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

Election results: 63 votes PyeongChang (KOR), 25 votes Munich (GER), 7 votes Annecy (FRA)


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

:bash:
Munich would have been the much better choice.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

^^ maybe next time


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yay! About fucking time.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh dear with the Olympics page in Facebook lol alot of sore losers in there....


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

dacrio said:


> Election results: 63 votes PyeongChang (KOR), 25 votes Munich (GER), 7 votes Annecy (FRA)


Now that wasn't even close. Thought it would be a closer race than that, but still expected PyeongChang to win.

Well done Korea!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Jimmy10 said:


> Really? Nice? That would be interesting as NIce is considered being a mild , relaxed mediterranean city. Which resort would be used Isola 2000?


Yes Nice  ! And actually they were already candidate against Annecy in the national bidding for the 2018 race. (as well as Grenoble and Pelvoux)

About ski resorts, we don't know yet, but Isola, Valberg or Auron seem likely indeed as they are located less than one hour from the coastline.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## dotcomma (Apr 20, 2011)

Good choice imho


----------



## gkfrgkfr1234 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ Very beautiful photo

http://cafe.naver.com/korland1212.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn?articleid=18041&

Incheon Air port==>SEOUL===>PC


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry for nitpicking, but If Pyeongchang is actually a "county in Gangwon Province", then how is Pyeongchang even a real city?


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Sorry for nitpicking, but If Pyeongchang is actually a "county in Gangwon Province", then how is Pyeongchang even a real city?


Simple. It's technically a county and the supposed city in question that's part of PyeongChang 2018 is Gangneung.

However, the organizers from the start wanted a return to a ski jump style ceremonies and the IOC charter states that the city bidding must host the Opening/Closing Ceremonies. Therefore they "bent" the term city and applied it to the county of PyeongChang.

If it were really Gangneung hosting, then one could assume that the Opening/Closing ceremonies would have either been held in a temporary venue or a stadium, both of which wouldn't have those ski jumps that the Koreans wanted in their ceremonies concept.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Innsbruck and Lillehammer already had their ceremonies in ski jumping venues.


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Melb_aviator said:


> Now that wasn't even close. Thought it would be a closer race than that, but still expected PyeongChang to win.


As we know now it wasn't really a race. It must have been pretty clear right from the beginning of the bidding process, that Pyeongchang would get it. Hence the small number of rival bids. And even they, Munich and Annecy, have probably only thrown their hats into the ring to increase their chances for later Olympics.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Innsbruck and Lillehammer already had their ceremonies in ski jumping venues.


You're point? It was clear that the PyeongChang bid team wanted ceremonies to be held at the ski jump stadium and given the fact that we've haven't experienced one since 1994, it's nice to see it come back.

PyeongChang will definitely offer something new in this sort of ceremonies since we've pretty much only seen it done twice before. Innsbruck being held solely during the day (with closing ceremonies indoors for both) and Lillehammer offering a twilight/nighttime setting.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

They say the ski jump venue will increase to 50,000 seats (40,000 temporary) for the ceremonies. I wonder how that would be fitted out?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Congratultions!!


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

congratulation from malaysian!


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

well, i live in munich, this is my home town. i am deeply sad, that we didn't get it. 

But, to be honest: PYEONGCHANG did it great, they made a lot, they built a lot for it. They really want the games and at least they deserve to get it, it was the strongest bid. Congrats! i'm sure, there wil be great games.



I hope we will go for 2022 in munich.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

I doubt Munich will get it in 2022.
If Dr. Thomas Bach will be elcted for IOC-President in 2013, this will be a disadvantage for a Munich bid. (An election of a german IOC Presidet could be a consolation for the 4th rejected german Olympic bid since 2000!)
Other bids from Europe and North America (and Harbin??) will be the same.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

How so? Munich should naturally learn from it's mistakes and will heavily promote a 2022 bid as an Olympics that celebrate 50 years since hosting the 1972 Summer Olympics.

How would the election of a German for IOC president be a disadvantage? Ok, so he can't officially persuade the IOC members to go for Munich as this would be seen as favoritism, but the essence of his presence will be there. He naturally just won't be part of the bid in 2022. One can always look back at Barcelona 1992 and how Antonio Samaranch hailed from that city and it was his nation bidding.

Other bids? Europe? North America? Well then who's gonna get the Winter Olympics in 2022 if you say cities from those places don't have a chance?


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

cestlavie24 said:


> http://blog.naver.com/blackbe12?Redirect=Log&logNo=100208243367
> here is ski down hill area
> for the 3days ... we destroy 500 years forest...
> 58,616 trees erase..
> ...


http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/화전민


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Pyeongchang Olympic test events in doubt, FIS chief



> (Reuters) - It is "almost impossible" that ski and snowboard test events for the 2018 Pyeongchang Olympics scheduled for next year will go ahead as planned, the president of the International Ski Federation (FIS) told Reuters on Monday.
> 
> Gian Franco-Kasper, the longtime (FIS) president and influential International Olympic Committee member, said political squabbling and proposed venue changes could result in the postponement of a number of test events.
> 
> ...


http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/09/us-olympics-pyeongchang-delays-idUSKBN0LD2CT20150209


http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/004.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/007.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/009.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/010.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/011.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/012.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/013.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/014.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/017.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/019.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/023.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/026.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/040.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/041.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/042.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/046.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/050.jpg


http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-08/002.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-08/003.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-08/006.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-08/008.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-08/009.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-08/014.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-08/025.jpg




http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/004.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/009.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/011.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/013.jpg 
http://www.yongpyong.co.kr/digitalphoto/14-15/2015-02-09/014.jpg 

I think There is no mountain suitable and little snow for alpine skiing in south Korea though it is cold.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

any updates on venues and such?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Lindberg Admits IOC is Pessimistic About Accommodation Situation for Pyeongchang 2018*

There are no plans to build any further accommodation in and around Pyeongchang for when the ski resort town hosts the 2018 Winter Olympics, and some visitors may have to stay in Seoul during the Games and travel in each day.

* Concerns were raised about thelack of suitable places to stay during the Games for officials, dignitaries, and spectators during the 45th European Olympic Committees General Assembly.
* Gunilla Lindberg, chair of the IOC Coordination Commission, admitted that the South Koreans were refusing to build any more facilities yet are aware of the problem.
* A total of 76,000 units were initially planned to be available within a 50 kilometer radius of Pyeongchang, but now they are not expected to reach this target.

Source: InsidetheGames.biz.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Jim856796 said:


> *Lindberg Admits IOC is Pessimistic About Accommodation Situation for Pyeongchang 2018*
> 
> There are no plans to build any further accommodation in and around Pyeongchang for when the ski resort town hosts the 2018 Winter Olympics, and some visitors may have to stay in Seoul during the Games and travel in each day.
> 
> ...


I understand the IOC's point, they want to have the best experience for the games.

But at the same time, it makes (perfect) sense for Korea to rein back accomodation plans. Korea has a limited domestic demand for skiing, and it's not anymore a fairly untapped market (as might be the case for Beijing 2022), so the alpine sports / recreation market won't boom after the games. The stations grew when interest for alpine sports grew, in the mid 2000s.

And it will be hard to attract foreign tourists : Chinese tourists can ski in China, and Japanese have arguably taller mountains anyway, so there is limited potential for this market in Korea.

Also, from Seoul, these resorts will be about 1 to 2 hour away, so people definitely will only go skiing for a day or the week end (unlike in Europe where people go there for a full week).

Given this situation, it's hard to see how people who would invest in hotels / accommodations could really recoup their investment after the games, so it makes sense for them to drag their feet.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

An example of a "tight" venue construction deadline faced by Pyeongchang 2018:

Construction of the Jeongseon Alpine Centre has to be finished by the day of the official snow control (20 January) so that it can hold the FIS World Cup on 6 and 7 February. The article implies that there were some technical issues with a gondola at the venue.

It was also confirmed that the Big Air discipline, added to the Pyeongchang 2018 programme last June replacing snowboard parallel slalom, will take place at the Alpensia Ski Jumping stadium during the Games.

Source: InsidetheGames.biz.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Construction update of the Olympic Venues*

*Olympic Village*
Photo from September 2015








http://www.pyeongchang2018.com/hori...2&hb_PageNum=12&sb_SearchItem=&tb_SearchWord=









https://www.yongpyong.co.kr/mobile/kor/realTime/lgbPhotoRead.do?imphId=162&pageIndex=3


*Alpensia Sliding Center*
Photo from September 2015








http://dimg.donga.com/wps/NEWS/IMAGE/2015/08/25/73229349.1.jpg
















http://www.pyeongchang2018.com/hori...oardItem_ID=59929&hb_BoardManager_ID=BDEEAA02









http://news.donga.com/3/03/20140304/61443734/1



*Gangneung Hockey Center*
Photo From September 2015








http://m.kado.net/news/articleView.html?idxno=748499









http://www.hockeynews.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=board3&wr_id=540


*Gangneung Ice Arena*
Photo From May 2015

http://sports.news.naver.com/general/news/read.nhn?oid=001&aid=0007593894









http://www.pyeongchang2018.com/horizon/kor/Olympic_Games/Gangneung_Ice_Arena.asp


*Gangneung Oval*
Photo from September 2014

http://sports.news.naver.com/general/news/read.nhn?oid=076&aid=0002615472









http://www.pyeongchang2018.com/horizon/kor/Olympic_Games/Gangneung_Oval.asp?pgdiv=A#Gangneung_Oval


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Video of the Coastal cluster with the Gangneung Hockey Center, the Gangneung Oval and the Gangneung Ice Arena


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks! 

I was wondering how progress was going


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

The IOC must be regretting not giving the games to Almaty now. Although Beijing does have most of the ice venues (except the Speed Skating Oval), pretty much everything else, including a high speed rail link like Pyeongchang's proposal has to be built.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

kimahrikku1 said:


> I understand the IOC's point, they want to have the best experience for the games.
> 
> But at the same time, it makes (perfect) sense for Korea to rein back accomodation plans. Korea has a limited domestic demand for skiing, and it's not anymore a fairly untapped market (as might be the case for Beijing 2022), so the alpine sports / recreation market won't boom after the games. The stations grew when interest for alpine sports grew, in the mid 2000s.
> 
> ...


If that's true, then I do not understand how the Pyeongchang area (including the nearby city of Gangneung) was going to need as much as 76,000 hotel rooms for the 2018 Olympics. I think they could have needed as little as 20,000 hotel rooms, or 25,000 at the most, if the Pyeongchang area is so worried about filling the 75,000 rooms they were planning to have during the Games.


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

any updates on the construction of the olympic park?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Three articles about Pyeongchang 2018 in late March at InsidetheGames.biz:

*The Gangneung Speed Skating Oval will be a permanent facility instead of a temporary facility.* (14 March):
http://www.insidethegames.biz/articles/1035367/pyeongchang-2018-speed-skating-venue-set-to-change-from-temporary-to-permanent-facility

*Five new hotels will be built in Pyeongchang and Gangneung before the 2018 Games in a bid to ease accommodation concerns.* (16 March):
http://www.insidethegames.biz/articles/1035424/five-new-hotels-to-be-built-for-pyeongchang-2018-in-bid-to-ease-accommodation-concerns

*The region's Vice-Minister of Culture, Sports and Tourism claims that Gangneung can become a winter sports hub for South Korea after Pyeongchang 2018.* (29 March):
http://www.insidethegames.biz/articles/1035877/gangneung-can-become-winter-sport-hub-for-south-korea-after-pyeongchang-2018-claims-minister


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> If that's true, then I do not understand how the Pyeongchang area (including the nearby city of Gangneung) was going to need as much as 76,000 hotel rooms for the 2018 Olympics. I think they could have needed as little as 20,000 hotel rooms, or 25,000 at the most, if the Pyeongchang area is so worried about filling the 75,000 rooms they were planning to have during the Games.


They had to promise that many hotel rooms to convince the IOC to select them as host. The IOC Evaluation Commission clearly didn't do their job, because even if they had made cursory investigations, they would have discovered how much of an oversupply that would have been for the PyeongChang-Gangneung region. The IOC fell for a big fat lie and the much more suitable candidate Munich, which could offer more than enough hotel rooms, was robbed.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ That Munich which bailed out of the 2022, race because the resort town of Garmisch-Partenkirchen (host of the 1936 Winter Olympics), clearly didn't want the brunt of all alpine events.

Pyeongchang won because of the 3rd time nagging deal, even if Munich had the superior bid.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

^^^^^^^^hno:hno:hno:
If you want to say that third time nagging is the deal, then Istanbul, Madrid and Detroit would be Olympic host cities by now. I know the best bid doesn't always win, but with all of the backtracking, multiple venue changes and hotel room shortages that have plagued PyeongChang, those members that voted for the Korean "region" (PyeongChang is NOT a city) should have pause for the thought that maybe they got it wrong. But, I suppose when you're given an envelope full of money by people from one of the most corrupt countries on the planet, it's hard to say no. This debacle with the clear under-delivery of the number of hotel rooms "promised" is proof positive that an inferior bid defeated one (Munich) that offered everything on a plate - All but one venue already built, more than enough hotel rooms, accessibility, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't really say that I agree with anything of what you've said. There was definitely a third time's a charm effect. Not because it was the 3rd bid, but because they lost by a hair each of the previous 2 bids :51-47 to Sochi, and 56-53 to Vancouver. Also, yes there have been some changes in venues compared to what what planned initially, but definitely not more than past olympics. And think about all the past Olympics that went over budget or weren't really completed on time... Sochi was a mess, London had its fair share of trouble as well. Rio is a huge mess as well, and Tokyo isn't shaping up much better with the Olympic Stadium fiasco. Pyeongchang has never been truly at risk, and compared to the organization of other olympics, I'm sure the IOC comittee thinks this Pyeongchang olympic is going rather smoothly.

Also, it seems that from 2024 on, after the budget escalation of the previous Olympics, games with a relatively smaller footprint will be favored over the huge venues that sit in the dust right after the Olympics are over (Sochi, Rio, Beijing, Athens). So smaller-scale games have more traction now.

Also, saying that Pyeongchang isn't a city so is undeserving is ludicrous. First, it's not a region, the region is Gangwon-do. Pyeongchang doesn't have the city (_si_) status, but the county (_gun_) status, but that's virtually the same. If Pyeongchang were to gain population it would become a city. It's not like in the US where a city usually sits Inside a county. In Korea, an area is called a _si or a gun_, and they serve the same function, as the lowest level of actual local administration. And yeah, there will be ice events in Gangneung, only 30 minutes away from Pyeongchang.

Having a fairly large sized city as the location for the ice events, and snow events in the mountain is the norm : Vancouver-Whistler, Beijing-Chongli, Sochi-Krasnaya-Polyana










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/10890


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

My apologies if I wasn't clear, but I never said that not being a city made PyeongChang undeserving. Where cities like Vancouver, Calgary, Lillehammer, Sarajevo, Nagano, Turin, Salt Lake and Sochi worked was that they were the anchor for the Games, despite the distance to alpine venues. They were a central point at which broadcasters, spectators and athletes could convene. In 2018, there won't be any real central point, much like in Albertville 1992, widely regarded as the worst Winter Games in living memory - the wide disjointed smattering of venues with no clear central point created a poor atmosphere among crowds and athletes. Samaranch lauded those Games as a blueprint for a regional approach, but nobody else agreed once the Games had been and gone. The opposite approach was followed very successfully at the following six games. That is a fact that can not be argued.
You also say that Pyeongchang won because of the "third time's a charm" effect. While they lost twice in close contests, they lost for a reason, and that didn't justify voting for them out of sheer perseverence. The fact that people may have to stay in Seoul because there aren't enough hotel rooms in the vicinity of actual venues is ludicrous. PyeongChang promised 76000 hotel rooms in their bid. They won't even come close to delivering this. If they had bid for anything else (an international convention, a world championship event, etc) and advised that they wouldn't be able to deliver on a key promise, a new venue would be found.
Now, let's break down some more of what you said.
"Sochi was a mess" - How on Earth was Sochi a mess? There was some controversy in the lead-up, but once the Games were over, they were judged by most to have been very successful. If you fell for the overly biased negative coverage from some media organisations, then I feel very sorry for you. Much of the Bajillions and Kajillions of roubles that some in the media derided as overspending on a two week event was actually down to the development of infrastructure that was already sorely needed in the Sochi region. Infrastructure that will last for decades. Russia could afford it, so what's the problem?
"London had its fair share of trouble as well." - What trouble? Did I miss the trouble? London 2012 was a very popular and successful event. There is no other way to look at it. 
"Rio is a huge mess as well." - Almost everything (except the velodrome) has been completed on schedule and much like the naysayers who said the 2014 FIFA World Cup would be a disaster, you don't know what you're talking about until the event is over. You can make your judgement on the 22nd of August, the day after the Closing Ceremony. 
"Tokyo isn't shaping up much better with the Olympic Stadium fiasco." - They have over four years to go. Give them a minute, will you?
So, I'm afraid that I can't really say that I agree with anything of what you've said. Sorry.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Such a shame Munich missed out and bigger shame they didn't go for 2022 as I reckon they may have won it easily.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Sportsfan said:


> ^^^^^^^^hno:hno:hno:
> If you want to say that third time nagging is the deal, then Istanbul, Madrid and Detroit would be Olympic host cities by now. I know the best bid doesn't always win, but with all of the backtracking, multiple venue changes and hotel room shortages that have plagued PyeongChang, those members that voted for the Korean "region" (PyeongChang is NOT a city) should have pause for the thought that maybe they got it wrong. But, I suppose when you're given an envelope full of money by people from one of the most corrupt countries on the planet, it's hard to say no. This debacle with the clear under-delivery of the number of hotel rooms "promised" is proof positive that an inferior bid defeated one (Munich) that offered everything on a plate - All but one venue already built, more than enough hotel rooms, accessibility, etc, etc, etc.


You are mentioning Summer Olympic bids, where they faced much stiffer competition (with more choices than 3, I might add). Pyeongchang was bound to happen and the IOC probably didn't want to listen to the same presentation a fourth time. 

Istanbul is/was always a volatile bid in a security risky region. That topped with some consecutive bids (except for 2016), which have been varying in terms of quality, has yet to make them an Olympic host. They always (although they tried to shift the concept for their 2020 bid) tried to pull that Europe meets Asia concept for their bids, which gets stale after time. The 2020 bid was a farce with the idea of having a purpose built venue on the Bosphorus, just for that symbolic Europe meets Asia location despite it clearly being a hassle for the ceremonies, as well as being clearly lower capacity than the Olympic Stadium.

Madrid was riding on Barcelona 1992. If Barcelona never hosted, then Madrid would have probably landed 2012, it's second attempt (after 1972). Mind you Seville tried for 2004 and 2008, which of course was obviously too soon as well after Barcelona 1992.

Detroit, has and always will be the failed American bid. It holds the record of 7 bids despite not winning any. It's unlikely to bid anytime soon, even if it's the most ideal place for the first joint bid (Detroit-Windsor). I'd probably automatically remove the 1952 and 1956 bids too, since multiple American cities made a final bid. The IOC obviously chose the non American city, Helsinki and Melbourne respectively. 

I wouldn't call Pyeongchang an inferior bid vs Munich, they clearly had what it took to host when they came with their third bid, whilst Munich, even though it had most venues there, still had something to prove. The prospect of first time Summer/Winter host, was clearly not enough. Perhaps some IOC members were betting on an anniversary bid for Munich 2022, which never eventuated.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Ice Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Hockey Centre , 10k*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Olympic Park (Winter Sports Complex)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Hockey Centre , 10k*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*real picture*













adeaide said:


>


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung , Kwangdong Hockey Centre (Catholic Kwandong University Gymnasium) , 6,000 , 2017.03*


----------



## Icewave (Dec 28, 2012)

I think with this Olympics they bring life to the city


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Hockey Centre , 10,000 , 2017.01*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Gangneung Olympic Park (Winter Sports Complex) 











Gangneung Ice Arena , 12,000











Gangneung Hockey Centre , 10,000











Gangneung Speed skating Centre , 7,800


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the great contributions adeaide. They're much appreciated. 2018 Pyeongchang is sneaking up awful fast. I'm excited to see the winter Olympics in a country that hasn't hosted them before.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Ice Arena , 12,000*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Hockey Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Ice Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Ice Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Oval (Gangneung Speedskating Centre) , 8,000 seats , 2017.03*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pyeongchang Olympic Plaza , 50,000 (35,000 seats) , 2017.09*

Location of Opening & Closing Ceremonies


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung , Kwangdong Hockey Centre (Catholic Kwandong University Gymnasium) , 6,000 , 2017.03*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PyeongChang Olympic Plaza*


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

adeaide said:


>


That's probably the first pentatonic (5-sided) stadium/arena to be built and used for an Olympic Games.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Ice Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Olympic Park (Winter Sports Complex)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Ice Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PyeongChang , Phoenix (Snowboard)*


----------



## -Helix- (Jan 31, 2015)

It's looking great! Really hope NHL players will be there.

Anywhere I can read a run down of post-Olympic plans for each facility? Just curious.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*FIS Snowboard (Big Air)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*FreeStyle Ski*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Oval*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Gangneung Olympic Park













Pyeongchang Olympic Plaza


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*landscape PyeongChang*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*changed to K-League Stadium from March 11*


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

very simple, not an extravanza like Sochi. Thats how Olympics should looks like.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

is this stadium the one for the OC?


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

No, the ceremonies will be in the hexagon stadium currently under construction.


----------



## DFDalton (Jul 16, 2009)

Random thoughts regarding the winter olympics:

1) I prefer the winter olympics to the summer games. I follow it and get into the spirit of it more because of the weather. Who sits inside watching TV in the summer when you can be out on your own - hiking, bike riding, attending baseball games and horse racing, etc.? In addition, the medals are more spread out too. The U.S. doesn't run away with it every time like the summer games. 

2) To balance out the popularity and size of summer vs. winter games a little better I think they should make basketball a winter sport. OK, there's no ice or snow involved. But pro basketball is always played indoors in a climate-controlled environment. In that sense, it's not really a "summer" game either. It's a year-round activity. And in the U.S., pro basketball is considered a winter sport; the NBA is completely dormant in the summer.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pyeongchang Olympic Plaza (Hexagon Stadium)*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

How bizarre, Hexagon Stadium is a pentagon. :lol:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung , Kwangdong Hockey Centre (Catholic Kwandong University Gymnasium)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Hockey Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Olympic Plaza*


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Olympic Plaza*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Loving it


----------



## TomRavenscroft (Jun 12, 2017)

*Architects of the Olympics*

Hi been reading all these posts with interest. Does anyone know which architects are designing these buildings? All I can find online is that they are all being designed by South Korean architecture, construction and engineering firm Taeyoung.

Apologies if I missed this somewhere in the thread...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Major Constructors of Sports Facilities in Gangneung & PyeongChang*

Major Constructors are as follows


Pyeongchang Olympic Plaza ☞ Daelim Industrial Co., Ltd.

Pyeongchang Alpensia Sliding Center ☞ Daelim Industrial Co., Ltd.

Pyeongchang Alpensia Ski Jump Center ☞ Taeyoung Engineering & Construction Co., Ltd.

Gangneung Ice Arena ☞ Kyeryong Construction & Industrial Co., Ltd.

Gangneung Speed Skating Centre ☞ Sungjee Construction Co., Ltd.

Gangneung Hockey Centre ☞ Kyeryong Construction & Industrial Co., Ltd. , Tae Baek Construction Industrial Co., Ltd.

Kwandong Hockey Centre ☞ Kyeryong Construction & Industrial Co., Ltd. , Tae Baek Construction Industrial Co., Ltd.

Jeongseon Alpine Centre ☞ Hanbek Construction Co., Ltd.

Bokwang Snow Park ☞ Daegeum Construction Co., Ltd. , Woobang Construction Co., Ltd.




==================================================



TomRavenscroft said:


> Hi been reading all these posts with interest. Does anyone know which architects are designing these buildings? All I can find online is that they are all being designed by South Korean architecture, construction and engineering firm Taeyoung.
> 
> Apologies if I missed this somewhere in the thread...


----------



## chestersim (Nov 8, 2013)

adeaide said:


>


after Olympics. whats the use of this stadium. cricket ground or baseball ground? or demolish and reassemble elsewhere as a normal stadium? or totally a temporary structure?

it seems the tall building is a permanent portion


----------



## garciaccaio (Jun 8, 2016)

^^
Temporary structure.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Curling Centre*


----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

Hmmm the ceremonies will be exotic (judging by the shape of the stadium)... if these were SOG I would swear that they will feature a huge pool (ala Athens 2004).


----------



## oritaorighta (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe it will be a big ice rink like SLC


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

garciaccaio said:


> ^^
> Temporary structure.


The VIP and suite section looks permanent. As does much of the foundation work and infrastructure.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mascots of Olympics & Paralympics*


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

This is how I think the cauldron will rise in the OC. Sorry, not a very sharp image -- but it will rise from the stairs a la Athens; and just flip upright -- in perfect line of sight of the VIP box. 


http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y182/templar3/Pyeong_cauldron_zpsi9uo1sfb.jpg?t=1498181874


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm guessing the opening might be like Sochi how the have ppl coming up from under that stage? Maybe they'll have an ice rink in there and Yuna Kim does a performance, who knows? I have absolutely no idea what their opening and closings will be like.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

swifty78 said:


> I'm guessing the opening might be like Sochi how the have ppl coming up from under that stage? Maybe they'll have an ice rink in there and Yuna Kim does a performance, who knows? I have absolutely no idea what their opening and closings will be like.


It will be an ice show w/ a lot of projections. Obviously, because it's outdoors, I think it will be on the Salt Lake model.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Sounds good, I hope Yuna Kim will be skating in it


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*from Incheon Airport to Pyeongchang*











KTX Service with 250km/h











Incheon Airport - Seoul - Wonju - Pyeongchang - Gangneung


51 operations per 20 minutes during Olympic Games

It will take only 90 minutes from Incheon Airport to Gangneung.


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

No doubt PyeongChang will be a huge success but South Korea has a poor record of white elephants and unused venues at the end of hosting a major event.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Former South Korean football star Park ji-sung named honorary ambassador of Pyeongchang 2018*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bobsleigh in the hearth of Seoul*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Oval (Speed Skating)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bobsleigh in the hearth of Seoul (08.19 ~ 08.20)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Olympic Plaza (Pentagon Stadium)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Olympic Medals*


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I love the simplicity of them, one would be proud to win one


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Olympic Plaza (Pentagon Stadium)*


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

no suspense on the cauldron this time


----------



## garciaccaio (Jun 8, 2016)

The cauldron looks like a big torch... something like Torino 2006 cauldron too...

Is it not too early to assemble the cauldron? 

Pyeongchang 2018 is almost recycling references of previous games... The medals look a bit of London (no internal medal ribbon like Rio or Sochi and Vancouver... but exactly like London, including design). The torch is like a mix of Rio and London. Medal boxes is like Rio. Not a very interesting visual pack and logo... Very simple arenas... About the identity and visual pack of the games, nothing remarkable.

I hope the identity of this games would be good matches and events, and a nice ceremony. At least.


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

For now the Olympic Plaza and the atmosphere around Pyeongchang reminds me of a mix between Nagano 1998 and Albertville 1992. I really hope that the Opening Ceremony and the competitions will bring us again in the 21st Century...
Torch and medals are ok; the design is simple but in the end they look quite nice, imho.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

fidalgo said:


> no suspense on the cauldron this time


What do we mean by "emotion / suspense / surprise" of the cauldron lighting?

Everything comes from Barcelona 92, was so spectacular, that has tried to "imitate" the surprise factor. But it is necessary?

The cauldron in Barcelona, Atlanta, Nagano, Athens, Torino, Sochi ... was visible, everyone had their sense of emotion.

In London, Rio, Vancover no ... were these "spectacular or emotional ?: a cold mechanical system bla bla bla ...
Ah! the ignition of Beijing, was already planned for Athens, but the architect Calatrava imposed its design and expensive with that mobile torch ..

It is very difficult to surprise in the lighting of the cauldron after Barcelona. What the world expects is an innovative ceremony, like Athens. Not too much money ensures something spectacular like Beijing or Sochi.

The style "Albertville" opening ceremony I love and looks very promising after the events of Sochi:

Let's wait for the ceremony, maybe give us a break.


----------



## zZero (Sep 6, 2016)

Everything looks so tiny...


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

zZero said:


> Everything looks so tiny...


In Sochi everything was so big ... now they have a beautiful nature reserve of white elephants ..

PYEONGCHANG is a sensible bet: It is a shame to see a stadium like Sochi that will only have 6 days of life in its history: The ceremonies and 4 WC matches.
The PYEONGCHANG Olympic Plaza will at least not be part of any report called: Olympic ruins.

You forget that an Olympic Games are not an Expo or Architecture competition, nor a; "to see who has it bigger".

It is South Korea, if it were North Korea ... in that péntagono stage could not fit nor the base of the giant portrait with the fat and great head of Kim Jong-un ...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Olympic Village*


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Lighting Ceremony of the Olympic Flame* :cheers:


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


OLYMPICS-2018/FLAME-REHEARSAL by euronews, su Flickr


----------



## stewe1981 (Dec 20, 2013)

At he last picture, I really hope that this is not the authentic outfit but a lighter version of it. Wearing a snow jacket and trousers with gloves and cap, and run under the sun with 20 degrees is not very ideal.


----------



## ikarus360 (Oct 20, 2007)

At least the outfit stays with just one main color, instead of the putrid mix of all colors in the Sochi outfits. 

Pyeongchang Olympic Stadium will be used in early November for a K-Pop concert as part of the countdown events for the games. It will be interesting to see as a test event of sorts before the big show in February.

The large pit under the ground has been covered (pic from last week)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Olympic flame lighting ceremony*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Holy Torch arrived in the host country.*

The Olympic flame for the first Winter Games to take place in South Korea arrived in the host country Wednesday, 
as the countdown to the quadrennial competition reached 100 days. 

A 16-member South Korean delegation arrived at Incheon International Airport with the flame after a handover ceremony 
in Athens, bringing an Olympic torch home for the first time since the Seoul Summer Olympics in 1988. 

The flame for PyeongChang was lit at the Temple of Hera in Olympia, Greece, on Oct. 24 and went on an eight-day relay 
through Greece, the birthplace of the Olympics before making its way to South Korean hands. 

The delegation included Lee Hee-beom, head of the PyeongChang Organizing Committee for the 2018 Olympic & Paralympic 
Games (POCOG), and Kim Yu-na, 2010 Olympic figure skating champion and an honorary ambassador for PyeongChang 2018. 

The flame traveled in a security lamp over the 8,500-kilometer route from Athens to Incheon. 

The torch relay that will wrap up at the opening ceremony on Feb. 9, 2018, will commence later Wednesday. 
You Young, who became the youngest national ladies' singles figure skating champion at age 11 in January 2016, 
will be the first torchbearer in South Korea after the flame's arrival. 

The route will cover 2,018 kilometers -- the same number as the year in which the Olympics is taking place -- 
by plane, ship, train, sailboat, robot, cable car, bike, zip line and foot. The torch will travel through nine provinces, 
eight major cities, and 151 counties and districts. 

The relay will take place under the slogan, "Let Everyone Shine," a nod to the Olympic flame and PyeongChang's 
hopes of bringing the world together. 

PyeongChang said it will select 7,500 runners, along with 2,018 support runners.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

beautiful the Korean Air A330.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Got me thinking... A lot of resources used just to transfer fire. Earth I tell ya.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Olympic Village*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

@Adeaide - great pics of the Ceremony arena. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Will unpopular PyeongChang Olympics make profit?*
Nov 14, 2017
Korea Times _Excerpt_

Slow ticket sales for the PyeongChang Olympic Games next February raise questions about whether the games will make any money, or post a loss, according to an overseas media report.

The Gangwon Province city has nearly completed a 35,000-seat outdoor stadium to be used for opening and closing ceremonies. Almost $10 billion has already been spent on road upgrades and extending a high-speed rail network to the venues, where tickets will cost from $18 to $1,340.

But organizers have sold only 30 percent of the target of 1.1 million tickets, according to Bloomberg Businessweek this month. The local Games committee's $2.5 billion budget is still $270 million short.

Hyundai Research Institute had predicted the Games could draw one million foreign tourists to the city every year for a decade, bringing the nation almost $40 billion in economic benefits. But the think tank recently acknowledged that the numbers so far no longer matched the projections.

The slow ticket sales are attributed more to locals. While more than 56 percent of foreign buyers have bought the 320,000 tickets targeted by organizers, locals have purchased only 22 percent of the target 750,000 tickets.

Behind the slow sales is the fact that the military state of North Korea is less than 100 kilometers north of the host city.

This year, the number of foreign tourists to South Korea has decreased by 24 percent because the North has been testing missiles and nuclear weapons. The damage to the tourism industry is also attributable to China's restrictions on travel to South Korea; a retaliatory move in protest against Korea's installation of the American THAAD missile defense system.

This situation is a huge problem for the Games committee, because most of the foreign tourists' concerns are about safety around the venues and the local area.


----------



## ikarus360 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bad publicity is something normal that usually predates every Olympics at this point. Even London and Vancouver also had their own share of bad publicity. But one has to admit both lack of planning by the organizing comittee when it came up to accomodations plus the whole drama with the North and USA (thanks, Trump.) have ended up becoming a bad combo for these games. Let's hope these issues are solved soon. 

Anyway, some new pics of the Olympic Stadium.


----------



## ikarus360 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## zZero (Sep 6, 2016)

What's the capacit? What is proposed future use for this Olympic stadium?


----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

zZero said:


> What's the capacit? What is proposed future use for this Olympic stadium?


Dissapear  its temporary...


----------



## ikarus360 (Oct 20, 2007)

zZero said:


> What's the capacit? What is proposed future use for this Olympic stadium?


35.000. And it will be dismantled after the games, with exception of the main tribune building (though without the roof) and the Cauldron which will remain there.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I love the cauldron design! I wonder who'll light it? Many say Yuna Kim but I think she's too much of an obvious choice?


----------



## ikarus360 (Oct 20, 2007)

After all Yuna Kim did for both the Bid and these games (being literally the public face of Pyeongchang), it would be actually surprising if she didn't light the cauldron. 

While I would wish the honor was given to someone else, I think most koreans who idolize her (the boom of winter sports interest over there both started and ended during her triumph/retirement) would be dissapointed if she didn't. It's kind of similar like Midori Ito in Nagano 1998, where she was back then very supported by the public after her triumph in the World Championships of 1989 (being the first japanese figure skater to win gold medal there) and in Albertville '92 (where she got silver). 

Many weren't even surprised at all when she was given the honor to light the cauldron at Nagano (like Yuna, she also brought the flame to Japan when the torch relay began)


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Woah.














> *Russia Banned from Winter Olympics by I.O.C.*
> By REBECCA R. RUIZ and TARIQ PANJA DEC. 5, 2017
> 
> LAUSANNE, Switzerland — Russia’s Olympic team has been barred from the 2018 Winter Games in Pyeongchang, South Korea. The country’s government officials are forbidden to attend, its flag will not be displayed at the opening ceremony and its anthem will not sound.
> ...


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/05/sports/olympics/ioc-russia-winter-olympics.html


Only four years after hosting in Sochi, and Russia is banned!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Let's keep this thread on topic folks. There's a thread in the Skybar on the suspension so take it there.


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Let's keep this thread on topic folks. There's a thread in the Skybar on the suspension so take it there.


what's off topic from the article above?? I find it relevant ... the news of a country that wont attend the Olympics in 2018 .. 2018 .. the thread is about the winter olympics in 2018.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Let's keep this thread on topic folks. There's a thread in the Skybar on the suspension so take it there.


I don't think this scandalous ban is off topic.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Леонид;143862034 said:


> what's off topic from the article above?? I find it relevant ... the news of a country that wont attend the Olympics in 2018 .. 2018 .. the thread is about the winter olympics in 2018.





parcdesprinces said:


> I don't think this scandalous ban is off topic.


The 'Stadium and Sports Arenas' section of SSC is for stadia, arenas, and other related sports infrastructure. We usually give a little leeway here and there but this one has the potential to take this thread far from its intended goal. 

It's been common practice in this section to permit discussion of competition at an Olympics but this isn't the place for debating Russia's suspension. That's what the Skybar is for. There is a thread started in the Skybar for this very purpose.

I hope this explanation will suffice.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

isaidso said:


> I hope this explanation will suffice.


Nope, It won't!


If it were about Canada, you would be the first to comment in here, isaidso... so give us a break!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> Nope, It won't!
> 
> 
> If it were about Canada, you would be the first to comment in here, isaidso... so give us a break!


Moderators volunteer their free time to enforce SSC rules and regulations. We also try our best to make these threads a welcoming, interesting, and positive place for everyone. These policies were in place well before I came along. You may not like them but resorting to questioning my character is a bit much, don't you think?


----------



## ikarus360 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## thiago13 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm curious about the Opening Ceremony. Somebody knows how it will be?


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

^^ I have no idea what they'll be doing? Maybe some traditional stuff and how they've come to take their place in the world? For the closing, I see some K-Pop style thing?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

i dont think they'll have white doves, after 1988 ceremony


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

Any updates on the venues and OV? Its almost a month ago till the start of the games


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

thiago13 said:


> I'm curious about the Opening Ceremony. Somebody knows how it will be?


Cold.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

fidalgo said:


> i dont think they'll have white doves, after 1988 ceremony


had to look it up - yikes! hno:


----------



## ikarus360 (Oct 20, 2007)

Seat LEDs to make a return after London 2012









Old pic from last week










And another one taken yesterday.


----------



## garciaccaio (Jun 8, 2016)

adeaide said:


>


:banana:

Rio 2016 introducing a new tradition! No flowers!!!


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Phoenix*


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

PyeongChang's Olympic Stadium to be used only four times



> The newly built 35,000-seat stadium boasts a $60 million price tag, and will serve as the centerpiece of the Olympic and Paralympic Games.
> 
> Yet after just four uses — the opening and closing ceremonies for both games — the stadium will disappear.
> 
> Rather than simply letting the venue sit empty, South Korea plans to renovate the stadium completely following the conclusion of the Paralympic Games. The stadium’s capacity will be reduced to 5,000-10,000 seats, and an exhibition center and a history museum for the games will be added, according to the PyeongChang Organizing Committee for the 2018 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games.


Yahoo Sports


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*President of IOC Thomas Bach at PyeongChang*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Venues*


----------



## N830MH (Jun 26, 2015)

Excuse me! That's spelled wrong. It's says Bobsled, not Bobsleigh. They should change it.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bobsleigh or bobsled*

From Wikipedia

Bobsleigh or bobsled is a winter sport in which teams of two or four teammates make timed runs down narrow, twisting, banked, iced tracks in a gravity-powered sled.





N830MH said:


> Excuse me! That's spelled wrong. It's says Bobsled, not Bobsleigh. They should change it.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Map of Gangneung Olympic Park*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PyeongChang Venues Map*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*K-Shuttle*

K-Shuttle is a foreigner-exclusive shuttle that explores Korea's top tourist cities and attractions. 
With K-Shuttle, you can visit Korea's main tourist cities, in a comfortable and convenient way.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*GangNeung , Hockey Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Free Shuttle Bus from PyeongChang to Seoul*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PyeongChang Korail Pass For Unlimited Train Travel – Available Exclusively For Foreigners Only!*

Korean railroad operator KORAIL has joined in the PyeongChang fever in making history 
for the coming first biggest winter sports events in the country.


PyeongChang Korail Pass is a special transportation pass that gives foreign visitors 
the exclusive access to travel within South Korea, including Pyeongchang, Gangneung and Jeongseon.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Olympic Plaza*


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*KTX from Incheon Airport to Gangneung*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PyeongChang athletes' village hold first welcoming ceremony*

PYEONGCHANG, South Korea, Feb. 5 (Yonhap) -- The main athletes' village of the PyeongChang Winter Olympics 
held the first ceremony to usher in Olympians on Monday, four days before the opening of the games. 

The welcoming ceremony was conducted for athletes from Romania, Belgium and Brazil at the PyeongChang Olympic Village (POV). 
They braved icy winds as they marched and hoisted their national flags. 























Romania








































Belgium






























Brazil


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

I see it as like Brazil. Mundane but everything should be ok. I just get a kick out of Western media going so out of their way to bite their tongue to not criticize this Olympics after the massive propaganda attack on Sochi.

I personally have not seen any aspect of this Olympics I would rate above Sochi. Venues, athletes village, media center, medal plaza, branding, photo ops, etc.


----------



## garciaccaio (Jun 8, 2016)

Opening Ceremony images


----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

It looks like the OC will be great, sadlly I'm not sure if it will be broadcasted on tv where I live (Guatemala) though. I'll wait for somebody to post it on Youtube...


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

Olympic Cauldron test. Very nice!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Paolo98.To said:


> Olympic Cauldron test. Very nice!


Mutlipods from War of the Worlds? 


:runaway:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung , Oval*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rehearsal*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Nigeria , Africa’s first Bobsleigh (or Bobsled) team*


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

adeaide said:


>


the other day i had a thought on this sport, so let me ask the winter sports especialists this

the speed skating is made on a 400m track, same distance as the athletics track on stadium. but as i can see the width of the speed skating track is much shorter than the athletics.
question: could speed skating be held on a tradicional athletics stadium (on ice of course), over the track, since they are both 400m long? or they have to be this exact dimensions?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Zealand*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Moldova*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Germany*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*USA*


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Love it! Good luck PYEONGCHANG 2018! CHeers to a great games. 

From America. 

Go TEAM USA!


----------



## adam81w (Apr 24, 2007)

We count on them: 










In polish:


----------



## wojtek354 (Aug 3, 2013)

fidalgo said:


> the other day i had a thought on this sport, so let me ask the winter sports especialists this
> 
> the speed skating is made on a 400m track, same distance as the athletics track on stadium. but as i can see the width of the speed skating track is much shorter than the athletics.
> question: could speed skating be held on a tradicional athletics stadium (on ice of course), over the track, since they are both 400m long? or they have to be this exact dimensions?










Amsterdam olympic stadium


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*from Airport to GangNeung by Express Train*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bermuda*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Finland*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Good luck to all the athletes. Hope you have a great Olympics Korea.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't wait for these games to finally start. Good luck to all of the athletes.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Belarus & Norway*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Opening Ceremonies*


----------



## garciaccaio (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Greece*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bermuda*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Brazil*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Netherlands*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Norway*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Germany*


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

Very beautiful Opening Ceremony. Congratulations South Korea!
One of the most significant moments was imho the handshake between President Moon Jae-in and Kim Yo-jong, sister of Kim Jong-un; let's hope for the best for all people of both Koreas not just during these 16 days...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*USA*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*United Kingdom (UK)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Swiss*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jamaica*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Russia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Japan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Italy*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canada*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*China*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Croatia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Estonia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kosovo*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Iran*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tonga*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*France*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Macedonia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kenya*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Singapore*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Australia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Austria*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Standings after Men's short program and pairs short program of the Team Figure Skating competition. :colgate:

Canada: 17 points
United States: 14 points
Japan: 13 points
Olympic Athletes: 13 points
Israel: 11 points
China: 10 points
Italy: 10 points
Germany: 10 points
South Korea: 6 points
France: 6 points


Patrick Chan dodged bullets after a terrible short program falling multiple times. He managed to finish 3rd and pick up 8 points only because other skaters stumbled even more. His jumps weren't there but I suppose one should credit the quality of his skating for getting 3rd.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

That OC was NOT Spectacular enough. :madwife:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Opening Speech*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Colombia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Spain*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*South Africa*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Argentina*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ghana*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mexico*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Romania*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Zealand*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Malaysia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pakistan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Albania*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Armenia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Belarus*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Belgium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bosnia & Herzegovina*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Puerto Rico*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Slovakia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chile*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serbia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*San Marino*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Israel*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Finland*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Turkey*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ireland*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Andorra*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bolivia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Uzbekistan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Azerbaijan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Slovenia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Togo*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ecuador*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Iceland*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Philippines*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hungary*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cyprus*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sweden*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Portugal*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Czech*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Latvia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Lithuania*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chinese Taipei*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Madagascar*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Timor Leste*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Luxembourg*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Phoenix , Snowboard*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Women Skiathlon 7.5km+7.5km (Alpensia Cross Country Centre)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*First Medal for Scandinavia (Sweden , Norway , Finland)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Awards Ceremony*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Luge - PyeongChang Sliding Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*V.I.P*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Guus Hiddink at Ice Arena in Gangneung*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Short Track Men 1500M , final at Ice Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon [Women] 7.5km Sprint (Alpensia Biathlon Centre)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alibaba CEO*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey [Women] , Korea : Swiss*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Venues*

Pyeongchang










Gangneung


----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

Attendance seems great, which is nice, cuz I thought that was gonna be an issue. The games seem really enojable. Great coverage @adeaide


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

ugh! I don't like her. ^^

LAY OFF HER!

------------

Looking good S. Korea .


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ski Jumping [Men] , Alpensia Ski Jumping Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Curling [Mixed Doubles] , Gangneung Curling Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Figure Team Event Ice Dance at Gangneung Ice Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*USA*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Japan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Italy*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canada*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*OAR (Russia)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Snowboard [Men] , Phoenix Park*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Free Shuttle Bus : Seoul ↔ Gangneung , Seoul ↔ Pyeongchang*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Men Skiathlon 15km+15km (Alpensia Cross Country Centre)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*frozen*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Speed Skating 5000M (Men)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Awards Ceremony of Short Track 1500M (Men)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Luge [Men] , Alpensia Sliding Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Speed Skating 3000M (Women)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sprint 10km [Men] , Alpensia Biathlon Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Luge [Men] , Alpensia Sliding Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Free Style Mogul Ski [Women] , Phoenix Park*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## zZero (Sep 6, 2016)

Good photos. Thanks. Keep them coming. 

Any good drone footage above Olympic venues?


----------



## un onesto cittadino (Jul 22, 2017)

to be honest winter games are as much as boring, if not even more, tham summer games. altough i am from Turin and i tought at that time my city was at the center of the world, i would have to recognize that since than i never seen a single olympic competition. didnt even know that those winter games were started up to now.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Figure Team Event Ice Dance - Free Skating at Gangneung Ice Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Snowboard [Women]*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey [Women] at Gangneung Kwandong Hockey Centre (Japan : Swiss)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon [Women] 10 km pursuit (Alpensia Biathlon Centre)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

adeaide said:


>


They don't all look Korean. Where did they get the "fake" Koreans? :lol: I'm sure Canada and probably, Russia?? :cheers:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey [Women] at Gangneung Kwandong Hockey Centre (Korea : Sweden)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon [Men] 12.5 km pursuit (Alpensia Biathlon Centre)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Speed Skating 1500M (Women) , Gangneung Speed Skating Centre (Oval)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Women’s Ice Hockey (Russia : USA)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Opening Ceremomy (2018.02.09) / omitted pics*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeongseon Alpine Centre in Pyeongchang,*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Medals*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Transportation to the Olympic Games*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Drone*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Snowrboard men's haf-pipe*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Yongpyeong , Alpine Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey [Women] , Korea : Japan (Kwandong Hockey Centre)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Nordic Cross Country Skiing 10km [Men]*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Speed Skating 1000M [Women]*


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Adeaide, how about some pictures of the winning athletes peeing before their drug tests -- so we know they are really being tested? :gossip:


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

adeaide said:


>


I've read somewhere that all these multi-drone-shows are done by one and the same company. they created american flag at superbowl last year, latest highlight were these figures in korea, but they've done many other things as well (can't remember what exactly .... there was something in sydney as well etc....)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Luge Double*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Ladies' Giant Slalom (Kenya)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Downhill*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Yongpyeong , Alpine Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Russia Sports House in Gangneung*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kwandong Hockey Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*President of Slovenia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Freestyle skiing - Men's slopestyle*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Olympic Park*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine skiing Men's Giant slalom*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Curling Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Short Track men's 1000m*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Short Track Women's 1500m*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross Country Men's 4 x 10 kilometre relay*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bobsleigh (Bobsled)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon Men's 15 km mass start (Victory by a narrow margin)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Speed Skating 500M [Women]*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey [Men] , Canada : Korea*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*People watch a snow volleyball exhibition match at the Austria House in Pyeongchang*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpensia Ski Jump*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Because of the concerns raised by environmental groups about deforestation to create the Jeongseon Alpine Centre, if the forest at the slopes of Gariwang Mountain is restored after the Games, the only slope in the Korean Peninsula that can accommodate an 800-meter vertical drop will be lost, and I don't think a drop of that length can be re-created elsewhere in the Korean Peninsula. This indicates that the Jeongseon Alpine Centre is a temporary venue.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Curling*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine skiing women's downhill*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross Country Women's Team sprint freestyle*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross Country Men's Team sprint freestyle*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Speed skating Men's Team pursuit*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Speed skating Women's Team pursuit*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bobsleigh Two-Woman*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Freestyle skiing – Men's half-pipe (Phoenix Snow Park)*


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

adeaide said:


>



When did Pipa Middleton join the Italian Ski team lol


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing – Men’s Slalom*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing – Women’s Combined*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey Women Final , USA : Canada*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Men's Short Track 500m*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Women's Short Track 1000m*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Speed skating Men's Team pursuit*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Snowboarding Big Air (Men)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing – Team Event Mixed team*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Snowboarding Parallel giant slalom (Women)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Snowboarding Parallel giant slalom (Men)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross Country Men's 50 kilometre classical*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Curling Final (Men) USA : Sweden*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Speed Skating - Mass Start Women*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Speed Skating - Mass Start Men*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Curling Final (Women) Sweden : Korea*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bobsleigh 4-Man*


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

adeaide said:


>


kawaii! =)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross Country Women's 30 kilometre classical*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross Country Men's 50 kilometre classical*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Men's Ice Hockey Final (Russia : Germany)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bobsleigh 4-Man*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*In preparation for Closing Ceremony*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chinese tourist*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*V.I.P*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

I'm so sick of projections! That's so overused since 2016.
It seems the easiest, cheapest, and lazy way to produce a show with less artistic value..

Athens 2004 and Beijing 2018 still the best ones in all aspects.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*P A R A L Y M P I C S*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Welcoming Ceremony of PyeongChang athletes' village (USA)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Czech*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Opening Ceremony of 2018 Paralympic Games*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Greece*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Germany*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mexico*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Netherlands*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*NPA (Neutral Paralympic Athletes = Russia)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*United Kingdom (Great Britain)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*China*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*USA*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea (North)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Zealand*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canada*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Australia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Japan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Norway*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Denmark*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Iran*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Armenia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kazakhstan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Croatia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Poland*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tajikistan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Andorra*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Slovakia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Uzbekistan*











It is difficult to find out picture of Uzbekistan delegation parade.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Georgia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bulgaria*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Romania*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hungary*


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks for the amazing pictures


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea (South)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Number of athletes per state*

569 athletes from 49 countries

=========================

68. USA

52. Canada

38. Japan

36. South Korea

32. Norway

30. Neutral Paralympic Athletes (Russia)

26. China , Italy

24. Sweden

21. Czech

20. Germany , Ukraina

14. Belarus , Great Britain

13. Austria , Finland , Swiss

12. Australia , France

11. Slovakia

9. Netherlands , Poland

7. Croatia

6. Kazakhstan

5. Iran

4. Chile

3. Brazil , New Zealand , Spain

2. Argentina , Belgium , Georgia , Hungary , North Korea

1. Andorra , Armenia , Bosnia , Bulgaria , Denmark , Greece , Iceland , Mexico , Mongolia , Romania , Serbia , Slovenia , Tajikistan , Turkey , Uzbekistan


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Women's Downhill – Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Women's Downhill – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Downhill – Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Downhill – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Downhill – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Women's 6km – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Women's 6km – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Women's 6km – Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Men's 7.5km – Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Men's 7.5km – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Men's 7.5km – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey (Gangneung Ice Arena)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey / Italy : Norway*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea : Japan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canada : Sweden*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung Curling Centre*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Wheelchair Curling / Great Britain : Norway*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canada : Swiss*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea : USA*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Germany : NPA (Russia)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea : NPA*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*China : Sweden*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*[2018.03.11] Cross Country Skiing - Women's 12km – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross Country Skiing - Men's 15km – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Women's Super-G - Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Super-G - Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Women's Super-G - Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Super-G - Standing*

Same person , same medal with Alpine Skiing - Men's Downhill Standing


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Women's Super-G - Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Super-G - Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Men's Snowboard*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Women's Snowboard*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey / USA : Japan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey / Korea : Czech*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey / Canada : Italy*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Wheelchair Curling / Germany : USA*


----------



## nandoer (May 26, 2017)

Well, its sad how underestimated the Paralympics are, the PyeongChang 2018 instagram account lost almost 15k followers since the OG closing ceremony and the number gets lower each day. Such a pitty.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, 

It is regrettable that Paralympic Games do not pay attention compared to Olympic Games.

As a result , it is difficult to find out pictures of Paralympic Games compared to Olympic Games.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Wheelchair Curling / Korea : Slovakia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Swiss : Great Britain*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea : Finland*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sweden : Norway*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*NPA : Slovakia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canada : China*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*China : USA*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Slovakia : Great Britain*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canada : Sweden (03.11)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sweden : Germany*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*NPA : Finland (03.11)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Swiss : Finland*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*NPA : Great Britain*

TBN


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Norway : Germany*

TBN


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canada : USA*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea : Swiss*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*[2018.03.14] Cross-Country Skiing , Men's 1.1km Sprint – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing , Women's 1.1km Sprint – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing , Men's 1.5km Sprint Classic – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing , Women's 1.5km Sprint Classic – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing , Women's 1.5km Sprint Classic – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing , Men's 1.5km Sprint Classic – Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing , Women's 1.5km Sprint Classic – Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Women's Giant Slalom - Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Giant Slalom - Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Women's Giant Slalom – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Women's Giant Slalom – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Women's Giant Slalom – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Giant Slalom – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Wheelchair Curling / Finland : Sweden*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*China : Slovakia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Swiss : USA*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Great Britain : Germany*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey Semi Finals / USA : Italy*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Wheelchair Curling / Sweden : Swiss*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Germany : Finland*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Slovakia : USA*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*China : Great Britain*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*[2018.03.16] still snowing at PyeongChang*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Women's 12.5km – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Men's 15km – Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Women's 12.5km – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Men's 15km – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Women's 12.5km – Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Biathlon - Men's 15km – Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Snowboard - Women's Banked Slalom SB-LL1*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing - Men's 10km Classic – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing - Women's 7.5km Classic – Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing - Women's 7.5km Classic – Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*South Korea's final Olympic challenge: keep the lights on*
Feb 25, 2018

PYEONGCHANG, South Korea (Reuters) - Olympic officials have showered praise on South Korea’s Winter Games organizers for staging a successful event against the odds, but they have also left it with a warning: don’t leave any white elephants behind.

The International Olympic Committee (IOC) delivered the message at its final meeting before the Olympic cauldron was extinguished on Sunday, in a reminder of one of the biggest criticisms of the Olympic movement: monumental waste.

“We cannot emphasize enough that you confirm your plans urgently,” IOC official Gunilla Lindberg told organizers.

“Otherwise you risk losing the momentum and it would taint the image of the Games.”

South Korea invested 14.1 trillion won ($13.1 billion) in the Pyeongchang Games, about 80 percent of which was used to build Olympic venues and other infrastructure in the sleepy province of Gangwon, organizing-committee data shows.

The nation has plans to dismantle the main Olympic stadium to avoid it joining other decaying, empty Olympic venues dotted around the world, which serve as a warning and a deterrent to other cities considering hosting a Games.

But there are question marks over four major, permanent venues whose financial viability remains in doubt: the Jeongsun Alpine Centre, where downhill and slalom races were held, the sliding center and the speed skating and ice hockey arenas.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ic-challenge-keep-the-lights-on-idUSKCN1G9107


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ice Hockey (3~4) / Korea : Italy*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

March 13, 2018
*Pyeongchang Paralympics sets new record for ticket sales*
_Excerpt_

(Reuters) - The Pyeongchang Paralympics have set a new record for ticket sales, crossing 320,531 on Tuesday to break previous mark set in Sochi four years ago, the International Paralympic Committee (IPC) said in a statement.

Sales for the March 9-18 Paralympics surpassed the 316,200 tickets sold in the Sochi edition by Monday. The latest figure is nearly double the 162,974 tickets sold during the 2006 event in Turin, the IPC said.

The IPC said the figures highlight a growing global interest in Paralympic sports.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing - Men's 7.5km - Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cross-Country Skiing - Women's 5km - Sitting*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Slalom - Visually Impaired*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alpine Skiing - Men's Slalom - Standing*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bandabi*


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Here’s What Pyeongchang Looks Like Now*








> South Korea spent nearly $14 billion on the Olympics, with organizers pitching the games as a way to help develop Pyeongchang County, one of the poorest regions in the country. The hope was that that the Olympics would turn the mountainous area into a booming all-season tourist destination. That vision may yet be realized, but visitors today could find little sign of it. For now, Pyeongchang faces daunting maintenance costs for Olympic venues that are struggling to find occupants.
> 
> Take the ski courses, some of which were carved into forested mountains. There’s a plan to reforest the area, but so far, the snowless runs remain rocky and bare of vegetation. With monsoon season on the way, experts are concerned about mudslides. Critics say government bodies are dodging responsibility for funding the reforesting efforts until after elections in June.
> 
> ...


https://www.citylab.com/life/2018/06/heres-what-pyeongchang-looks-like-now/561959/


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PyeongChang Olympic Plaza*

before






















now


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

They didn't mess around!


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

So trippy as it was only just a year ago!


----------

